# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Suche Biker (DH-Freerider)

## flo-muc

Hallo suche leidenschaftliche Biker für eventuelle geniale Idee für Biker in und um München. Keine Angst kein Vertreterzeug oder so. Auch kein Jobangebot.

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand mehr wissen will.

post an
florian-lang a-t arcor dot de

----------

